# Our New Organic Soap Store!



## Sun Kiss (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi everyone!  My Mom & I just launched our Organic Soap website!  Please check it out, we'd love to hear what you think of the site.  Any feedback would be great.  Thanks in advance to anyone that takes a look!      www.sunkissedorganics.com


----------



## Deda (Sep 9, 2008)

Beautiful website!


----------



## Sun Kiss (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for looking!  We'll let you know how we do.  We LOVE soap making!  It all started when we made soap, lotion, & bath salts for Christmas one year!


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 10, 2008)

I love your website the colors and everything are terrific!


----------



## beachgurl (Sep 10, 2008)

I like it .. very classy


----------



## Sun Kiss (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that has looked at the site!


----------



## tinhorn (Sep 10, 2008)

Yikes!  The description of your Healing Bar kinda worries me.  The site itself looks great!


----------



## digit (Sep 11, 2008)

I think it is very eye appealing and easy to navigate. The Sun Kissed Sunrise soap sounds yummy!

The following is just my personal way of shopping.

As an internet shopper, I first look at shipping policies (not that easy to find and was all legalese, so to speak) and the contact us page. 

I like to be able to contact someone besides email such as a phone number and/or have a physical/business address before purchasing from a web site. It does seem as though you are located in Tucson AZ. If you can afford to have a phone number dedicated to the business with message capabilities, and business hours posted, that would be a huge plus for me. 

I do like the simplicity of not needing to be a chemist to understand the ingredients. However, you may want to check the rules of using the INCI names, particularly if shipping outside the US. 

Best of luck to you and the site really does look beautiful!   

Digit


----------



## carebear (Sep 11, 2008)

Lovely site.  I like your colors and banner.

I do have a question though: does this mean you've found a source of organic lye? "All of our ingredients are USDA Food Grade Organic Certified"


----------

